# Awesome Sous Vide Chuck Roast



## link (Sep 11, 2018)

I took out a nice chuck roast on Sunday afternoon and placed it in a Sous Vide and let this go at 135° for about 17 hours. I took it out of the SV before work on Monday as I do not like it to be going when I am not home (I am funny like that). 

Came home Monday after work and back into the SV to warm up while getting potatoes ready.
Fired up the charcoal Chimney to get a nice sear and cut this up and had a nice dinner. It came out perfectly and that flavor from charring over the coals was fantastic.

Thanks for looking.
Link


----------



## 73saint (Sep 11, 2018)

That looks so incredibly good!  I have been asking for a sous vide for years now.   I guess I’m just going to have to break down and buy one.  

Like!!


----------



## link (Sep 11, 2018)

73saint said:


> That looks so incredibly good!  I have been asking for a sous vide for years now.   I guess I’m just going to have to break down and buy one.
> 
> Like!!


I do not use it all the time but I do really like it. Just another weapon in the arsenal. Treat yourself.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice looking roast! Which brand of SV do you use? I used to use a few when I worked in a high end restaurant about 8 years ago. Mainly for the veal we would do. They were so big back then. lol

Ive been looking at a few models for almost a year, but have yet to break down and buy one yet.


----------



## link (Sep 11, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Nice looking roast! Which brand of SV do you use? I used to use a few when I worked in a high end restaurant about 8 years ago. Mainly for the veal we would do. They were so big back then. lol
> 
> Ive been looking at a few models for almost a year, but have yet to break down and buy one yet.



I have the Anova (full size) and have had it for about a year and have not been disappointed.
It has worked perfect for the things I have made.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 11, 2018)

The model you use is the 900 watt version? I was looking at the Joule and never bit the bullet


----------



## link (Sep 11, 2018)

Xendau said:


> The model you use is the 900 watt version? I was looking at the Joule and never bit the bullet



Correct, I waited for a sale and got it for $99.00. I could not pass it up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks Awesome, Link!!
I agree--I couldn't believe how good a Chucky could be until I SV'd one.
I've done 3 of them so far this way, and they were all Great (Below).
I'll bet mine would have even been better if I used you Charcoal Chimney method of searing!!
Like.
*Chuck Roast *(Best Ever—SV) 
*Another Awesome Chucky *
*Super Chuck Roast *

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks great Link! Like!
SV is great on Chuck Roast. Great on lots of tougher cuts. Try a Sirloin Tip when you get a chance for about 28 hours at your desired temp. 

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2018)

Great looking chuckie!!
Al


----------

